

10 Tactics to Quickly Reduce Churn - matthewamclaren
http://getamity.com/reduce-churn-2

======
aaronchall
Kinda spammy? "Get your free copy" Also, what's with all the non-breaking
spaces?

    
    
      It 
      means&#160;articulating&#160;the&#160;different&#160;kinds&#160;of&#160;users&#160;who&#160;would&#160;get&#160;value&#160;from&#160;your&#160;product, 
      highlighting&#160;the&#160;leading&#160;benefits&#160;and&#160;features,&#160;and,&#160;as&#160;important,&#160;being&#160;transparent &#160;about&#160;pricing.
    

Looks like:

    
    
      It 
      means articulating the different kinds of users who would get val
      ue from your product, 
      highlighting the leading benefits and features, and, as important, 
      being transparent  about pricing.

------
matthewamclaren
Thanks for pointing that out, it has since been fixed.

